# '71 Schwinn Manta Ray back together after 5 years. All original except an nos rear slik



## xochi0603 (Mar 6, 2022)

Finally back in one piece after 5 years. Came out pretty good. All original except the nos rear slik. Will be for sale soon


----------



## nick tures (Mar 6, 2022)

Stunning !!


----------



## Jpcdds (Mar 11, 2022)

How much?


----------



## xochi0603 (Mar 26, 2022)

$2200. I see ur local. Let me know if you what to take a closer look. Thanks Bob


----------



## Jpcdds (Apr 4, 2022)

i am. I am at work in New Baltimore right now lol.  Beautiful bike. The price is a bit steep for me. It might be worth it. Hope you get it!


----------

